# Any insight on Nurture site now?



## not_ally (Mar 6, 2015)

So keep please in mind, I had not ordered from Nurture before this, so have no idea of how the customer service was before.  It looks like they have great products, but I cannot get the one I ordered, can someone help?

I was really excited about the impending sale a few weeks ago and spent a couple of hours stashing micas and TD - the only no-miss item, the reviews were great - into my cart.  When the site crashed, I was fine with it and felt sorry for Carrie, it seemed like it must suck to be a small business owner at the mercies of internet vagaries.

I love recommending good sites, it sees like a way to pay it forward.  Don't think I would recommend Nurture based on this experience, though, it has been pretty disappointing.  I know she has had a lot to deal with, but just getting a email saying that they were behind and were still checking would have helped.

So waited until the site was back up and just ordered the TD at a non-sale price, it told me that it qualified for free shipping (yay!) but when I checked out there was shipping.  Emailed Carrie to check on that, she said the free shipping thing was a mistake, sorry, and that they would fix it.  OK.  I know the margins are slim for small businesses so I can deal with that,  although this TD was expensive (I think $33+/lb plus shipping but cannot remember exactly and the Nurture site will not allow me to sign in now, see below.) 

The order was sent out priority about 10 days ago, but has not shown up.  The tracking number Carrie gave me does not work.  I have emailed her a couple of times to ask for updates but she has not responded.  When I tried to sign in to her site this morning - tried several times - it tells me there is an "authentication error", not sure what that means. Does any one have any insight on how to proceed here?  I would rather get the TD than a refund, don't like my current TD.  But am at a standstill.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 6, 2015)

I would phone her and ask her how she can help you.  The number is 765.981.2011


----------



## not_ally (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, Lindy, should have done that, I am so used to doing everything by email.  Carrie clearly has a lot of goodwill built up, I hope this works.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd suggest you be patient. I'm sure as a new customer, you don't have a frame of reference as to her site. However, I can tell you, aside from her micas being amazing, her customer service has always for me, been above and beyond. I think this a a really rough transitional time, with not only her site gaining in popularity, but most importantly, her struggles with a web service. She has no control over that. I think she's been swamped. I can only imagine your frustration, but once things settle, I'm pretty sure you'll love what you purchase. I absolutely love her micas! I've never tried her TD, but will be ordering some very soon, as I'm almost out. When you get your TD, let me know how you like it. So far I've only used BB.


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 6, 2015)

I just tried purchasing some TD, and had the same "authentication failed" message for log in. If you get an answer about this, please post. I don't want to re-register and lose points accrued.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 6, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> I just tried purchasing some TD, and had the same "authentication failed" message for log in. If you get an answer about this, please post. I don't want to re-register and lose points accrued.



If you have not signed into the new site since the move - you have to re-register.  They were unable to bring over their previous customer DB when they moved to the new host.

If you had signed up on the new server, there was an issue and they had to reset all the passwords.  So click on the 'forgot my password' or whatever it is to reset it.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 6, 2015)

CactusLily, will let you know as soon as I hear (no answer to the call, left message). Kstack, I reregistered right after the site crashed b/c it lost all my info like it did for everyone else, and I did get an email after that from Carrie regarding the additional shipping cost, so don't think that is the issue, I think it is a new one.  I hope she gets this stuff worked out, she really does have so many loyal old customers, but it is hard for us new ones.

I guess I just wish she would answer and just let me know what is going on, at this point I am in limbo and need TD, which I use a lot. The lack of response/info is the main problem right now.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 6, 2015)

A little FYI, TD at soapsupplies.net is $10 per lb with flat rate shipping of 7.95. Guess where I buy mine....Paige, the owner has great customer service


----------



## not_ally (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, Carolyn, have ordered FOs from SS.net/Paige in the past  (shout outs for her bergamot and lemongrass and cool citrus basil especially) and have gotten great service, but never checked out the TD, will do so now.  Actually just got an order delivered from them, but with their low flat postage it might be worth it to just order the TD if I do not hear from Nurture soon.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 7, 2015)

Has anyone tried the triple strength neon color concentrates at soapsupplies.net?  I've got my eye on that sampler pack and also wonder if the vine ripe red is a true fire-engine red?


----------

